# Buspar



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI have been on Buspar since Feb 10 2x5mg per day. I am finding they are not helping with my anxiety anymore. What else can be taken for anxiety. Seeing my doc on TuesdayFiona


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Do not know what may be appropriate for you.Here is the list of anti-anxiety medshttp://www.drugs.com/condition/anxiety.htmlIt may be you just need a higher dose as that is at the low end of the dose range.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

fiona123I take Buspar for the anxiety, I started at 5mg 3 x daily last August and now I am on 10mg 3 x daily. I dont know if your body gets used to them, but I have found upping the dose helps a bit better.


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Thanks . Cherrypie - I was told that they are only for short term -ie couple of months?I though of asking the doc to up the dose.Fiona


----------

